# Connessione "parziale"

## luca82

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema di connessione ad internet nella mia universita.

La connessione e di tipo wireless e una volta connesso, usando il network manager di gnome, mi appare una schermata nel browser che mi chiede i parametri di connessione (username, password).

Una volta inseriti, riesco a navigare ma solamente all'interno del browser, infatti:

- non riesco a pingare da riga di comando

- non riesco a connettermi con i vari skype, msn, etc...

- non riesco a sincronizzare il portage etc....

Esiste un modo per risolvere il problema?

Grazie in anticipo,

Luca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sarai dietro firewall quindi la rete universitaria blocchera' un sacco di servizi. Per sincronizzare il portage tree puoi usare web sync (il comando non lo ricordo piu ma qualcuno te lo dira') che va attraverso la porta 80.

Edit: per il resto non c'e' molto da fare se ti bloccano le porte.

----------

## skypjack

Come anche nella mia universitÃ  e in molte universitÃ  italiane, un firewall per eviatare ad esempio l'uso massiccio di programmi P2P visto che poi mamma finanza se la rifÃ  con l'uni proponendo multe salate (questo Ã¨ avvenuto da me, causa scatenante che ha portato al solo accesso via web per uscire dalla rete interna).

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che sia una soluzione molto condivisibile però...

----------

## skypjack

In fondo non vorrei condividere la multa che Ã¨ arrivata all'uni (non ricordo l'ammontare, ma rimasi a bocca aperta nel saperlo).

Quindi, preferisco condividere la soluzione!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è che sia una soluzione molto condivisibile però...

 

Non e' la soluzione sbagliata probabilmente e' la legge che e' una gran merda

----------

## djinnZ

dal punto vista dell'università: non basta bloccare tutte le porte tranne la 80 per evitare multe.

dal punto di vista delgi studenti: d'accordo il p2p non va fatto anche perchè non c'entra un piffero con le esigenze di studio (anche se diverse cose sono disponibili in torrent) ma non esiste solo il protocollo http.

dal punto di vista del servizio: bloccare rsync se c'è un mirror locale di tutte le distribuzioni che lo usano è una cosa buona e giusta, boicottarlo solo perchè non si possiedono le conoscenze per concepire un sistema di firewalling adeguato è solo l'ennesima manifestazione della strafottenza che tutto il "sistema" mostra nei conbfronti dell'utenza.

che chi ha scritto la legge sia un imbecille è palese, che il ministro che la presentò sia un somaro è altrettanto evidente (un ministro esponente del potere legislativo, non può disporre del potere esecutivo se non tramite legge, è questo uno degli elementi che distingue la democrazia dalla dittatura e dalla tirannide), che chi lo ha seguito non sia migliore è altrettanto chiaro ma questo non c'entra un cavolo.

Mi infastidisce la strafottenza con la quale si applica una soluzione brutale che in ogni caso non risolve completamente il problema come se gli studenti non fossero l'unica ragione per la quale le università esistono ma solo un fastidio da tollerare.

----------

## makoomba

sposto in discussione

thx a djinnZ per la segnalazione

----------

## micio

Scusate se mi intrometto.. 

Sono un ragazzo di 24 anni e sono stato in una università sia come studente che come helpdesk; quando ero studente la pensavo un pò come voi, non ritenevo giusto bloccare dei servizi come torrent mulo ssh ecc ecc... Riconosco che sono risorse importanti con i quali si può trovare materiale molto utile per approfondire i propri studi.

Iniziando a lavorare e quindi trovandomi dall'altra sponda mi sono reso conto che queste sono misure di sicurezza indispensabili... Tralasciando la questione delle multe, vi immaginate cosa può succedere se 1000 o più studenti insieme aprono il mulo? andrebbe tutto in saturazione, sarebbe davvero una spremuta di sangue... 

Micio

----------

## djinnZ

```
emerge net-firewall/ipp2p
```

tanto per prenderne una a caso.

Serve un rsync per gentoo? Si può configurare un mirror locale ed a qual punto bloccarlo. Vero che l'ADSL no costa troppo ma per gli studenti fuori sede farsi installare il telefono è una tragedia e costa.

Servono delle iso di installazione che vengono distribuite tramite torrent? Si mette un server dedicato _e controllato_ al p2p "legale".

tanto per fare un esempio.

ma invece: tutto vietato tranne il web (che comunque può creare problemi ma chissenefrega).

Altro esempio?!

Gli internet via access point wireless serve principalmente ai laureandi ed ai ricercatori? Scelta condivisibile, quindi si potrebbe configurare un accesso pubblico riservando la banda a chi ne ha diritto. 

Ed invece?

Si distribuiscono gelosamente alcune unità USB (che non sono mai disponibili, nessuno ne sa niente etc.) e per l'autenticazione manco wep ll'indirizzo ethernet, senza password, in chiaro.

Non puoi collegarti finchè l'imbecille del tecnico non ti elemosina del dispositivo (senza darti i parametri perchè devi usare l'apposito cd di installazione e fargli mettere le zampe sul tuo pc) e quando ti connetti la linea va da schifo perchè i soliti furbi ed i soliti raccomandati scroccano la connessione (ecco perchè una autenticazone così fetente, si rivendeva l'informazione).

Tanto gli studenti possono farne a meno o aspetteranno che ci siano i fondi per potenziare la linea.

Visto che non ero iscritto e non potevo temere ritorsioni ho protestato.

Mi è stato risposto che le disposizioni del preside (che "pare non ci capisce molto d'informatica") erano quelle e non si poteva mica applicare ad ogni problema per verificare se la soluzione era ottimale e pensare sempre a dare tutto il possibile agli studenti.

Ma se gli studenti non sono un suo problema allora cosa lo è? Solo chiedere parcelle professionali esornitanti in virtù del titolo accademico e scroccare lo stipendio alla collettività?

Oggi è la linea per internet, domani è il diritto allo studio, dopodomani è il diritto di vivere. Con buona pace di due secoli di guerre e lotte sociali.

E stavolta non scherzo. Si parte dai piccoli abusi per arrivare alle pubbliche amministrazioni che operano in palese violazione di legge.

----------

## micio

 *Quote:*   

> Codice: 
> 
> emerge net-firewall/ipp2p 
> 
> tanto per prenderne una a caso. 
> ...

 

E si mettiamo un server per l'rsync, un server per l'update di winzozz, un server per l'apt di debian, uno per opensuse, già che ci stiamo mettiamone uno per osx, visto mai che qualcuno lo utilizza... ma chi le gestisce queste cose? Oltre al problema delle risorse umane poi ci sta il problema dei costi di gestione...

In sostanza, a uno studente nella stramaggioranza dei casi cosa serve??? il web! poi ci sarà l'eccezione, ma di certo non credo sia fattibile applicare la soluzione "ah hoc" come vorresti tu... 10 persone non giustificano una tale spesa.

Micio

ps Con questo non è mia intenzione criticarti, ma solo cercare di farti guardare le cose da un punto di vista diverso  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non ci siamo capiti, il punto non sono le misure di restrizione in se stesse ma la leggerezza e l'approssimazione con la quale sono imposte ed implementate.

ripartiamo da rsync. Se dieci utenti gentoo lo usano ogni giorno, anche cotemporaneamente, non comporta un carico particolare se sono cento ed intasano la rete lo blocchi ed imponi di usare un mirror per risparmiare banda. Questo è quanto suggerisce la logica. Se non ci sono le risorse, soprattutto, deve essere valutata la richiesta non si può decidere aprioristicamente (od affidandosi ad un parere dell'esperto di turno, per quanto possa essere competente) sulla base "di quel che si crede".

Il p2p è un problema diverso quindi metti un bell'avviso e lo blocchi (sul serio non bannando un paio di porte). Ma se ti si presentano degli studenti che vogliono implementare un mirror per del software lecito distribuito via torrent gli assegni un pc senza troppe storie, basta che ti firmano una dichiarazione di responsabilità o lasci perdere. Non ti limiti ad ignorarli o gli imponi di accettare la direzione di un tuo raccomandato che è il primo a fare guai (esperienza personale).

La posta non puoi bloccarla

ritornando al web, lasciare aperta la porta 80 non serve a nulla, ci sono sempre i servizi di sharing via web, se proprio vuoi fare una cosa seria blocchi sul serio tutti i domini di sharing, il download dei video se non da siti istituzionali o correlati alla ricerca etc. 

e via dicendo.

Il punto è che non si fa alcuna verifica sulla possibile utenza e si adottano misure brutali fregandosene di tutto e di tutti, lasciando troppo spesso la struttura esposta sempre a problemi. Questo non è accettabile.

----------

## Cazzantonio

L'università non è un isp... si limita a fornire istruzione, pertanto fornisce la rete solo per gli utilizzi che ritiene utili ai suoi fini formativi.

In più è una rete privata, non certo pubblica, quindi è più che giusto che dettino le loro regole.

Non capisco il senso della tua protesta... vorresti forse gestire te le reti dell'università?

P.S. Non tutte le reti sono bloccate. Se uno ha delle esigenze particolari può sempre farsi dare un account particolare.

Io per esempio ho due account. Uno del laboratorio/ufficio e uno nelle aule studenti. Quello mio personale non ha limitazioni di sorta (certo che se poi uso il p2p l'amministratore di sistema viene da me e mi spezza le braccine).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ripartiamo da rsync.

 

Ma la soluzione per rsync c'e' ed nessuno l'ha detto il comando dovrebbe essere qualcosa come webrsync ma non ricordo

----------

## Kernel78

Io parlo un po' da profano visto che all'università ho messo piede solo una volta per accompagnare mia moglie a prendere dei documenti ma non ho mai capito appieno il motivo ufficiale della presenza di internet per gli studenti ...

Molta gente che conosco (tra quelli che frequentano ancora l'università) usa spesso frasi tipo:"cosa me ne faccio di farmi internet a casa, mi passo tutto il giorno all'uni in laboratorio e faccio quello che mi serve", denotando una mentalità molto scroccona (e molto italiana).

Non penso che l'università offra l'accesso a internet come svago o per far risparmiare la connessione agli studenti e quindi penso che possa mettere le limitazioni che più gradisce, il fatto che possano essere stupide, brutali, inefficienti, ecc ecc non toglie che sia un suo diritto farci il cavolo che gli pare.

In definitiva qualcuno può dirmi perchè l'università offre l'accesso a internet ?

----------

## skypjack

Infatti, IMHO, non sarebbe assurdo se l'universitÃ  offrisse solo un servizio di accesso alla rete inter-universitaria, per servizi quali il reperimento di articoli, la consultazione on-line, l'utilizzo di portali e mezzi intermedi che l'universitÃ  stessa si occupa di gestire e mettere a disposizione ad uso e consumo dell studente (magari per velocizzare le scomode pratiche burocratiche!).

Il fatto Ã¨ che i professori vogliono l'accesso a internet, a loro lo danno e da lÃ¬ ad allargarlo a tutti gli studenti Ã¨ un passo ...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> In definitiva qualcuno può dirmi perchè l'università offre l'accesso a internet ?

 

Ricerche per esempio, internet e' informazione e l'informazione si e' sempre usata in ambito universitario (o scolastico piu' in generale). Staccare internet e' come se 20 anni fa si sarebbe negato l'accesso alla bibblioteca della scuola.

----------

## micio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   In definitiva qualcuno puï¿½ dirmi perchï¿½ l'universitï¿½ offre l'accesso a internet ? 
> 
> 

 

leggi qua

Micio

----------

## Kernel78

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   In definitiva qualcuno può dirmi perchè l'università offre l'accesso a internet ? 
> 
> Ricerche per esempio, internet e' informazione e l'informazione si e' sempre usata in ambito universitario (o scolastico piu' in generale). Staccare internet e' come se 20 anni fa si sarebbe negato l'accesso alla bibblioteca della scuola.

 

Io non dico di staccare internet ma, seguendo il tuo paragone, nelle biblioteche (con un B sola  :Wink:  ) scolastiche dubito ci fosse (20 anni fa) o ci sia materiale pornografico o in altro modo completamente al di fuori di ogni interesse didattico.

Se una persona vuole accedere a delle informazioni didatticamente utili mi sembra lecito, altra cosa è che scrocchi banda per fini strettamente personali ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io non dico di staccare internet ma, seguendo il tuo paragone, nelle biblioteche (con un B sola  ) scolastiche dubito ci fosse (20 anni fa) o ci sia materiale pornografico o in altro modo completamente al di fuori di ogni interesse didattico.
> 
> Se una persona vuole accedere a delle informazioni didatticamente utili mi sembra lecito, altra cosa è che scrocchi banda per fini strettamente personali ...

 

Io ho solo risposto alla tua domanda che era: "In definitiva qualcuno può dirmi perchè l'università offre l'accesso a internet ?". Se poi gli studenti facciano uso lecito o meno di questo mezzo e' un altro discorso.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Io non dico di staccare internet ma, seguendo il tuo paragone, nelle biblioteche (con un B sola  ) scolastiche dubito ci fosse (20 anni fa) o ci sia materiale pornografico o in altro modo completamente al di fuori di ogni interesse didattico.
> 
> Se una persona vuole accedere a delle informazioni didatticamente utili mi sembra lecito, altra cosa è che scrocchi banda per fini strettamente personali ... 
> 
> Io ho solo risposto alla tua domanda che era: "In definitiva qualcuno può dirmi perchè l'università offre l'accesso a internet ?". Se poi gli studenti facciano uso lecito o meno di questo mezzo e' un altro discorso.

 

A dire il vero oltre a rispondere alla mia domanda hai anche aggiunto :"Staccare internet e' come se 20 anni fa si sarebbe negato l'accesso alla bibblioteca della scuola." e io ho commentato questa tua affermazione.

Colgo anche l'occasione per ringraziarti di avermi risposto, mi sono tolto una curiosità  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> A dire il vero oltre a rispondere alla mia domanda hai anche aggiunto :"Staccare internet e' come se 20 anni fa si sarebbe negato l'accesso alla bibblioteca della scuola." e io ho commentato questa tua affermazione.

 

Ok ma allora la tua soluzione finale  e' bloccare tutto cosi ci rimettono anche chi ne fa uso specifico per la scuola. Chiudere certe porte in cui passano servizi di dubbio utilizzo ai fini scolastici mi sta anche bene ma fare blocco totale mi pare una soluzione estremista.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Colgo anche l'occasione per ringraziarti di avermi risposto, mi sono tolto una curiosità 

 

Scusa?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> In definitiva qualcuno può dirmi perchè l'università offre l'accesso a internet ?

 

Io senza non potrei leggere gli articoli delle riviste specializzate a cui l'università è abbonata.

Tra l'altro lo posso fare solo dall'università perché ci si accede solo dagli indirizzi ip che si sono abbonati (e non posso certo farmi l'abbonamento a casa).

Internet è anche indispensabile per le ricerche bibliotecarie e per la posta (senza la quale il lavoro di ricerca scientifica sarebbe alla paralisi totale  :Smile:  ).

Sicuramente rsync non rientra tra le necessità della mia università  :Wink: .

----------

## lucapost

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuramente rsync non rientra tra le necessità della mia università .

 

Nel mio dipartimento invece c'è anche questa possibilità: http://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/...chissà perchè?    :Cool: 

----------

